# SimpleShot Order Arrived



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

My latest SimpleShot order arrived today with more latex, NGR and SGR. Nathan was out of all the SGR straight cut, except one set of 8mm which I got on my last order.

He sent me a PM telling me a new supply had arrived and I placed my order for everything I needed to restock my cabinet . Included in this order was more SGR. As stated before, the only set he had with my last order was the 8mm. I never tried the SGR before so one set was enough to give it a try.

I liked it enough that I ordered more 8mm but also ordered some 7mm. I just got in from shooting it for about an hour. Another sweet shooting medium. They are both equal as far as can tell ( so far ) and will have to shoot it for awhile to see if I like one better that the other.

The retraction really seems " snappy" and may be a little better than the 8mm because if the smaller size. I hope this last as long as the 8mm which has very good longevity.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you may be an addict .


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

treefork said:


> I think you may be an addict .


Ya think so. lol

On a serious note, I'm going to have to settle down and decide on just a few mediums to use. This is going to be a tough thing to do because there's so many I like. However, as much as I like tubes, they may be the first to go. The NGR, latex and SGR straight cuts will be the "go to" for now and then I'll try and whittle them down to. This is going to be the hardest thing I had to do since playing this game.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess whatever you have the most success with as far as accuracy . That's usually what you spend the most time with .


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

treefork said:


> I guess whatever you have the most success with as far as accuracy . That's usually what you spend the most time with .


 if I may add.. practice along with the study of angles when shooting .. really think of what makes sense.. also.. read. These people here will help ya. But you know this already so have fun dude.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

treefork said:


> I guess whatever you have the most success with as far as accuracy . That's usually what you spend the most time with .


As usual Marty, you're right on target with your shooting and on target with this subject. It's fun shooting the tubes but I'm a LOT more accurate ( and consistent ) shooting flats. As you so wisely stated, it's all about accuracy.....period .


----------

